# Looking in Atlanta



## toddharkleroad (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm an ISA certified Arborist living just outside of Atlanta. I am looking to expand my experience with a new company. I have two years experience as an Estimator, and it is something I truly enjoy. I am happy to forward my resume to anyone that has interest. I believe I would be as great asset tou your company. Thanks!

Todd


----------



## dshackle3 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Todd, fax resume to 770-819-9350. Thanks David


----------

